

Think small: Less red tape, and more red carpets for European entrepreneurs. - davidw
http://thenextweb.org/2008/07/14/think-small-less-red-tape-and-more-red-carpets-for-european-entrepreneurs/

======
biohacker42
This is great news. There's a tremendous amount of potential in both the blue
banana and the hot banana. As someone's who's dream it is to work for a
startup located near the intersection of the two bananas, I very much hope the
Mediterranean can California some competition.

